# [SOLVED] sensors-detect not finding anything

## mr-simon

So my PC keeps running hot when compiling large things (webkit, I'm looking at you) and sometimes this results in problems when core temps hit 'crit', as you'd expect.

I've cleaned the case and tidied things up a bit in there. Before I go ahead and re-seat my CPU fan I'd like to get a bead on what my CPU fan speed is doing. I dual-boot with Windows (sry, work) and I don't have the same problems (and I compile large things like all-of-qt-including-webkit fairly often.)

I use genkernel because I'm lazy, but I've gone into `genkernel --menuconfig all` and enabled: 

```
{M} Device Drivers -> I2C support

<M> I2C device interface

[*] Autoselect pertinent helper modules

<M> I2C Hardware Bus Support -> [i]Everything[/i]

[*] Device Drivers -> Hardware Monitoring Support

<M> Hardware Monitoring Support -> [i]Everything[/i]

```

Then, I run sensors-detect (saying yes to everything) and it detects some stuff, but I don't think it detects enough:

```
# sensors-detect revision 6209 (2014-01-14 22:51:58 +0100)

# Board: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): YES

Module cpuid loaded successfully.

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               Yes

Found `Nuvoton NCT5577D/NCT6776F Super IO Sensors'          Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `nct6775')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): YES

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): YES

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Patsburg (PCH)

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at f000 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Driver `nct6775':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `Nuvoton NCT5577D/NCT6776F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

Unloading cpuid... OK

```

I can see the temperature of my CPU cores, but nothing else:

```
coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +59.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 1:         +54.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 2:         +57.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 3:         +57.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 4:         +58.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

Core 5:         +59.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

```

I'm running an Asus Rampage IV Extreme motherboard.

Any idea what to try next? Are there modules that I should try loading manually, or is there something else that I should be looking at?

----------

## Ant P.

That's an Asus, does it need their ACPI sensor driver? (i.e. do you have /sys/bus/acpi/devices/ATK0110*?)

I've got a different board with an nct6775 - if it helps, here's all the relevant bits from /proc/config.gz:

```
CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=y
```

Also check dmesg and see if it complains about ACPI region conflicts. Sometimes those cause it to refuse to load the driver. Haven't owned hardware with that problem in years but IIRC there's kernel command line magic needed to work around it.

----------

## mr-simon

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> I've got a different board with an nct6775 - if it helps, here's all the relevant bits from /proc/config.gz:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_I2C=y
> 
> ...

 

I didn't have WATCHDOG or W83627HF or W83627HF_WDT. I also couldn't enable CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION without toggling CONFIG_I2C from 'm' to 'y' (which I did for all of the above) and I was missing CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV I think.

This fixed the problem, and now I can see everything I want to.  :Smile:  Thank you

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> That's an Asus, does it need their ACPI sensor driver? (i.e. do you have /sys/bus/acpi/devices/ATK0110*?)

 

I don't have anything for /sys/bus/acpi/devices/A*, even after the updates above. But it seems like I don't need it for sensors.

----------

